# DIY Co2 Reactor



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

I need some help with the Inlet and outlet fittings for my DIY reactor. If I was to go the hardware store, what would they be called? They need to be able to plug in hoses onto them...
This is the last piece needed for my Reactor, and would be ALOT better than simply siliconing on the tubing...


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

You're looking for a bulkhead fitting, a valve, and then a PVC to hose adapter. Or if you can find a barbed valve in the right size then just the bulkhead and the adapter.


----------

